
Bjarne Stroustrup (creator of C++) doing an AMA in /r/Denmark - vive-la-liberte
https://www.reddit.com/r/Denmark/comments/41ud0w/jeg_er_bjarne_stroustrup_datalog_designer_af_c/
======
MIKarlsen
Came here to post the same, literally at the same time. Even though it's in
/r/denmark, Bjarne writes that he's been living in the US for a long time, and
he should be perfectly comfortable with doing it in english.

